# Snowplow Driver NEEDED urgent!!



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Looking for snowplow driver in and around Naperville IL. You do not need a truck, but if you have one great. Please call (630) 750-2333 NOW!

If your looking for other work such as landscaping, brickwork, shop work(working on trucks and equipment) that is also available if you so chose.

Please call me today,

Eric
Elite Plowing


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

*left message*

ERIC, I LEFT A MESSAGE ON THE PHONE NUMBER YOU PROVIDED. OR YOU CAN E-MIAL ME BACK. [email protected] thank you,Glen


----------

